# How many mg can a dr drop your xanax for anxiety after years of same dose when it wor



## defender163 (Dec 27, 2008)

How many mg can a dr drop your xanax for anxiety after years of same dose? ?
he has dropped a mg last visit and the effects are really notice able.I crushed my skul and have anxiety and emotional issues....this brand of medication really helps and thinking about it is making things worse.He is a new dr and seems he just dont care about the results of taking me in a new direction medically because its not helping....any advice?
I was fine then he lowered me and if he does it again, i dont want to feel like a bomb waiting to go off.my accident caused extensive head trauma and was in a coma for 4 months -6....broke my neck and back and he is making me feel worse


will talk to any of you who can give advice


----------



## Bob Slydell (Oct 23, 2008)

Doctors can prescribe whatever dose of any medication that they feel is needed. 

They have to follow certain safety protocols set in place by the FDA but they have alot of freedom to prescribe DEA approved drugs. 

If the Xanax does help then be sure that your doctor knows this and that reducing the dose is only making you worse. If you cannot physically tell him due to anxiety then write a note or get a friend to tell him. 

Some doctors are afraid of prescribing too much Xanax because it has a bad reputation because druggies often abuse it. 

If your doctor is a "benzo-phobe" then consider switching doctors to one who is willing to help you.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome to SAS!


----------



## Cyndi (Dec 28, 2008)

defender163 said:


> How many mg can a dr drop your xanax for anxiety after years of same dose? ?
> he has dropped a mg last visit and the effects are really notice able.I crushed my skul and have anxiety and emotional issues....this brand of medication really helps and thinking about it is making things worse.He is a new dr and seems he just dont care about the results of taking me in a new direction medically because its not helping....any advice?
> I was fine then he lowered me and if he does it again, i dont want to feel like a bomb waiting to go off.my accident caused extensive head trauma and was in a coma for 4 months -6....broke my neck and back and he is making me feel worse
> 
> will talk to any of you who can give advice


Find another doctor!!! He has no knowledge of benzodiazepines. One mg. of xanax is the same as 20mg. of Valium!

You need to go back on the xanax and reduce extremely slowly. Most experts recommend no more than 10%. Read the Ashton Manual - not that I agree with everything this doctor writes, but she is very knowledgeable about benzos and withdrawal syndrome.

Here is the link:
http://www.lonelylinks.com/ashton.htm

What your doctor has done is cruel. You do not reduce that fast! I know from experience; I reduced very very slowly and then switched over to valium to continue my taper. remember, 1 mg. of xanax = 20 mg. of valium. This stuff is dangerous because you can have a seizure from coming off it too quickly. Best of luck to you.


----------

